# Was tun wenn Interbus IBS S7 300 DSC-T in Störung



## kassla (3 September 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine S7-300 mit einem Phoenix-Interface IBS S7 300 DSC-T laufen. Am Interbus hängen 10 Slaves.
Alles soweit gut, die Anzeige am DSC ist grün und "RUN".
Doch bei Auftritt eines Fehlers am Bus (z.B. Spannungsausfall an einem Slave oder Defekt desselben) blockiert der Bus mit Fehler. Der Datenaustausch mit der Siemens-CPU wird beendet.

Nach Behebung des Fehlers (z.B. Spannungswiederkehr beim Slave) geht der Bus wieder in RUN und läuft.

Wenn ich jedoch einen defekten Slave habe und diesen eliminiere (d.h. Ein- und Ausgangsleitungen koppeln) oder den Bus ab diesem Punkt einfach abhänge, bringe ich den Bus nicht laufen, da er nicht mit der Konfig im Speicher des DSC-T übereinstimmt.
Gibt's hierfür eine Möglichkeit, den Bus wieder laufen zu bringen? Kann ich die Slaves mittels Software (bzw. S7-Code) ein- und ausschalten (bzw. im Bus aktivieren und deaktivieren)?

Wie kann ich in der S7 auslesen, an welchem Slave die Probleme aufgetreten sind? Ich habe mit dem DIAG-Baustein nur erhalten, dass ein Problem ansteht...


Hat jemand Programmierbeispiele?

Danke für eure Hilfe
kassla


----------



## sps-concept (3 September 2010)

*Ibs*

Hallo,

da gehts von Phoenix einen Baustein DEVMOD. Der kann schalten, brücken usw.

André


----------



## kassla (3 September 2010)

kann den FC26 DEVMOD leider auf der CD nicht finden. Kann ihn mir jemand zur Verfügung stellen? Ev. mit Beispiel?

Danke


----------



## thomass5 (3 September 2010)

kassla schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch einen defekten Slave habe und diesen eliminiere (d.h. Ein- und Ausgangsleitungen koppeln) oder den Bus ab diesem Punkt einfach abhänge, bringe ich den Bus nicht laufen, da er nicht mit der Konfig im Speicher des DSC-T übereinstimmt.
> Gibt's hierfür eine Möglichkeit, den Bus wieder laufen zu bringen? Kann ich die Slaves mittels Software (bzw. S7-Code) ein- und ausschalten (bzw. im Bus aktivieren und deaktivieren)?
> 
> 
> ...



Mittels der CMD-Software, mit der du den Aufbau projektiert und in die Anschaltbaugruppe geladen hast, kannst Du auch Teilnehmer ausblenden, welche du aus dem Busaufbau entfernt hast bzw ab da wo du den Bus abgehängt hast.

Was Deine CPU zu den fehlenden E/A meint musst Du selbst im entsprechenden OB programmieren.

Thomas


----------



## kassla (6 September 2010)

Das mit der CMD-Software ist mir schon klar. Doch ich möchte den Betreiber der Anlage nicht mit der Konfig-SW arbeiten lassen (müssen), lieber wär mir über ein angeschlossenes Siemens-Touchpanel in der SPS die Slaves zu steuern (ein/aus).

Leider habe ich den FC26 immer noch nicht gefunden - nur einen FB26, doch auch diesen ohne Kommentar/Hilfe. Somit kenn ich seine genaue Funktion nicht . Vielleicht kann mir jemand für den FC26 Unterstützung liefern...
Danke


----------



## Oerw (7 September 2010)

Hallo

rufe bei der Hotline von Phoenix an, die geben dir den Baustein und helfen dir auch bei der Umsetzung, insbesondere was dabei alles zu beachten ist


----------

